

5 Quick Steps to increase traffic to your site via Search Engine Optimization - jpuopolo
http://www.jpuopolo.com/2011/12/5-quick-steps-to-increase-traffic-to-your-site-via-search-engine-optimization/

======
WillPenman
I'm definitely going to try these. maybe then i'll start getting more then 13
views per day on my blog.

------
karimkanji
great article from good friend, Joseph.

